# My tank



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My angel Riley got sick because I had to much ammonia in the tank, so my aquarium friends are trying to nurse him back to health and I have to do 2 water changes this week.







I hope Riley survives and I can get him back.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

do a 20% - 30% water change every day, and it will be better in no time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> do a 20% - 30% water change every day, and it will be better in no time


 listen to innes he's the man


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The dude at Cayes told me to do 2 50% water changes within the week? So I already did one and I got some cycled water from kevin from one of his tanks as well.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Should've cycled your tank







I lost a Midas moving him around tanks that are not cycled. :sad: And Midases are suppose to be hardy fish.
Good luck with the Angel though.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes should I still do that if my tank is not cycled? I was also told not to feed them for a few days and do the water changes?


----------

